# Episode VI: Narnian Hostel Full of Apes



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

The slightly delayed sixth episode of The DVD Marquee is finally here. Clocking in at slightly over 48 minutes Jeffrey and Shane run through five DVD sets including one six disc set. Listen in to find what the gents had to say about the titles listed below.

Listeners may also enter the King Kong Giveaway that we are currently running.


Titles Covered:

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Peter Jackson’s King Kong: Special Edition
Planet of the Apes: The Legacy Collection
Memoirs of a Geisha
Hostel

*Link To Original Article*

*Download* - 33.1 MB - audio/mpeg


----------

